# Easy No-Sew Padded DIY Kindle Cover Tutorial



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

I just put together a padded DIY cover that is so simple most anyone could make it. It's quick, it's easy, there's no sewing, it cost less than $11 and it took me under a half-hour from start to finish.



















I posted the full tutorial on my blog: http://cegrundler.wordpress.com/2011/03/26/easy-no-sew-padded-diy-kindle-cover-tutorial/ I'd love to hear what everyone thinks!


----------



## BlondeStylus (Jan 28, 2011)

I think it's beautiful!  Thank you for sharing your pattern!!!
It's so clever incorporating a placemat as the cover!  Very smart of
you!  I hope some will make their own and share.  It will be fun to 
see what everyone comes up with using their imaginations and your
instructions.
Thanks again!


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Might be a perfect use for the Vera Bradley placemats!


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

I love this! Thanks for posting! I'm wondering what experiences people have had with putting Velcro on their Kindles. I'm really nervous about that. I might modify to add corner straps.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Ctychick said:


> I love this! Thanks for posting! I'm wondering what experiences people have had with putting Velcro on their Kindles. I'm really nervous about that. I might modify to add corner straps.


My experience with putting Velcro on my Kindle was excellent. I had a K1 (still do, actually) and the Oberon covers that I wanted came in the small journal but not the K1 covers. So, I purchased small journal covers and re-purposed them and put Velcro on the back of my Kindle. It held my K1 very securely.... and there was no problem with removing the Velcro when I no longer needed to use my Oberon covers for my K1.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Very nice idea - thanks for sharing.  We love new ideas for our Kindles and this one is very practical - especially for people who don't sew!!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

This is such a clever idea!  I love seeing these projects that people come up with.

BTW, I bought your book a few months ago when Red Adept did the review but haven't gotten to read it, I'll have to move it up on my TBR list.


----------



## GreenThumb (Mar 29, 2009)

Very clever! I love it!



Ctychick said:


> I love this! Thanks for posting! I'm wondering what experiences people have had with putting Velcro on their Kindles. I'm really nervous about that. I might modify to add corner straps.


When I had a K1, I put Velcro on the Decalgirl skin, rather than on the Kindle itself. I didn't like the idea of putting it right on the Kindle. Worked great that way!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

When I use my Amazon lighted cover, I put a tiny piece of velcro toward the outside edge, to hold it down.  I have grandchildren and I'm so afraid they will try to open it the wrong way and crack it.


----------



## cegrundler (Aug 16, 2010)

Thank you everyone, I'm glad to hear you all like this cover. I actually love to sew, my daughter and I have a collection of lovely old Singer machines that we use regularly, (I sew boat canvas and upholstery; she's a cosplayer and sews elaborate outfits) but I know many people don't have a sewing room filled with heavy-duty machines. And sometimes, such as in this case, it's easier to use a glue gun than a sewing machine. 

Regarding the question of velcro, that stuff is amazing, I use it all over the boat and even in the worst weather everything secured with velcro has stayed put. In previous covers I had used 3M command strips to hold the Kindle in place and those work exceptionally well, but I find I switch my Kindle between cases depending on my mood/latest design, so I switched over to the velcro, which holds just as well. Yes, I leave the 'fuzzy-side' velcro squares on the back of the Kindle so I can go coverless if I chose. I have removed velcro from instruments aboard the boat; it takes some slow, steady pulling but they can come off. I've never dealt with the skins but I imagine attaching the velcro to one would work nicely.

And Patricia, thanks for the book purchase! I'd love to hear what you think when you're done.


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

This cover idea of your's is just pure genius - I love it


----------

